# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso intensivo: Identificación, formulación y evaluación de proyectos de inversión pública

## ValleGrande

Los profesionales que trabajan en el sector público se enfrentan contínuamente a desiciones para resolver un problema relacionado con la asignación de recursos. Una decisión que implica escoger alternativas para solucionar un problema.  El proceso de toma de decisiones implica definir las alternativas, clarificar valores y buscar la información relevante, estructurarla para luego evaluarla y elegir la óptima en función de variables de resultado apropiadas a las preferencias de los decisores.  La calidad del proceso de toma de decisiones no sólo depende de qué tan buenos hayamos sido calculando resultados, sino también está en función de cómo hayamos definido las estrategias.   En la actualidad, producto de la experiencia en la evaluación de proyectos en el marco del Sistema Nacional de Inversión Pública, se ha notado deficiencias en la identificación del problema, en la definición del objetivo, en el desarrollo y evaluación de estrategias alternativas para alcanzar el objetivo del proyecto.  Por ello, el presente curso intensivo, que se desarrollará del 20 al 22 de octubre en el Instituto Rural Valle Grande, tiene como objetivo dotar a los participantes de los conceptos, metodologías y herramientas adecuadas para identificar, formular y evaluar adecuadamente un proyecto de inversión pública.  *Capacidades:*   Al finalizar el curso los participantes estarán en capacidad de:   - Identificar adecuadamente el problema y plantear el objetivo del proyecto. - Desarrollar estrategias alternativas para alcanzar el objetivo del proyecto. - Evaluar un proyecto sobre la base de indicadores de beneficio-costo y costo efectividad. - Realizar e interpretar adecuadamente un análisis de sensibilidad. - Interpretar un perfil de riesgo para evaluar los riesgos, rentabilidad y la viabilidad de un proyecto. - Realizar una revisión general a las pautas sectoriales exigidas por el Sistema Nacional de Inversión Pública para los principales tipos de proyectos.  Haga clic aquípara descargar la información detallada del curso   *Informes e inscripciones:* Dirección Carretera Panamericana Sur Km. 144 San Vicente de Cañete Teléfono: (01) 581-2261 / Telefax: (+511) 581-1198 Coordinador Valentín Delgado Nextel: 812*5640 - Móvil: (+511) 991692579 RPC E-Mail: imagen@irvg.org 
Síguenos en Facebook.com/imagenvgTemas similares: Curso Intensivo: Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Artículo: Minag asistirá a gobiernos regionales en formular proyectos de inversión pública en agro Artículo: Declaran en emergencia hídrica a región Ica y priorizan proyectos de inversión pública I curso teorico practico sobre elaboracion de proyectos de inversion privada en agronegocios. Proyectos de inversion publica

----------


## EVENTOS IPMA

Es un costo muy elevado ... ....si un diplomado en la Universidad Villarreal cuesta 1000 soles y tienen una duración de 120 horas  lectivas..y el irvg cobra lo mismo por dos dias...

----------

